# Sub-forums by console



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Just a thought to the guys running this forum.

I think it would be better if the gaming zone was broken down by console type.

Just a suggestion on how to improve a great site:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its a nice thought mate but would say we already have 'lots' of different forums as it is and multiplat titles wouldn't sit well on an 'exclusive' forum.


----------

